# Ladies Open in Beerfelden



## Aninaj (12. März 2017)

Am 25/26.03.2017 ist wieder Ladies Open in Beerfelden - 2 Tagen biken nur für Mädels.

Wenn's Wetter paßt würde ich gerne die eine oder andere "Line" fahren. Keine Tables und nur die ganz kleinen Drops  Noch jemand Lust?


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. März 2017)

Im Prinzip schon. Aber ohne Übernachtung. Und nur, wenn Wetter hinreichend gut. Ich hatte schon Schnee beim Ladies Open und das muss jetzt nicht unbedingt sein.




Ich habe mir den Termin schon mal notiert. Eher Samstag, als Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (13. März 2017)

Schnee wäre jetzt auch nicht so mein Ding, aber aktuell schaut es ja nicht so aus, aber man weiß nie 

Dann warten wir mal die Vorhersage ab und schauen dann kurzfristig, ob und wann wir uns treffen wollen


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2017)

Alles klar. Ich wohne ja nicht so weit weg. Maximal eine Stunde mit dem Auto.


----------



## Aninaj (21. März 2017)

Bei mir hat sich aktuell auch eher der Samstag herauskristallisiert - jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen. Bisher schaut es gar nicht schlecht aus, habe aber gelesen, dass es Höhentiefs geben soll = ein Tief, welches sich ganz dreist als Hoch verkleidet. Also weiter abwarten angesagt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2017)

Ok. Ich beobachte den Wetterbericht weiter. Also zumindest warm soll es ja werden.


----------



## RedWitch82 (23. März 2017)

Werde am Samstag auch mit ein paar Freundinnen da sein.
Blaues Propain.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2017)

Wetter sonnig und trocken gemeldet. Da das vollgefederte Enduro noch zwecks Lagertausch, etc. in der Werkstatt weilt, werde ich am Samstag mit dem Enduro-Hardtail aufschlagen. Argon in raw mit ein paar Eloxteilen in grün. Wenn morgen nicht noch was gesundheitliches dazwischenkommt.


----------



## Aninaj (23. März 2017)

Oh, wenn du mit dem HT Enduro kommst, würde ich auch mein OnOne an den Start schicken. Rocken wir die ganzen weichgespülten Dämpfertussis


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. März 2017)

Jo. Bin heute relativ gut im Rhythmus geblieben und habe ausnahmsweise das Argon zum Dienst genommen um mich nach nem halben Jahr fast ausschließlich mit dem Schmuddelwetterrad wieder dran zu gewöhnen. War allerdings schon ne Plage in der Ebene. Dafür länger gebraucht und mehr WP-Punkte.


----------



## Aninaj (24. März 2017)

Also, Wetter bleibt bei 14°C und Sonne satt. 

@Chaotenkind  Wollen wir uns am Parkplatz treffen? Bikepark öffnet um 10 Uhr. Ich hab aber nicht den Drang als Erste auf der Piste zu sein. Was paßt dir am Besten?

@RedWitch82 ein blaues Propain mit weißer Gabel und Cockpit, na das findet sich ja vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (24. März 2017)

Glaube auch, wir werden uns sehen. Mir ist dein Bike im letzten Jahr auch aufgefallen, wenn das das von deinem Profilbild ist.


----------



## Aninaj (24. März 2017)

Das isses


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2017)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Also, Wetter bleibt bei 14°C und Sonne satt.
> 
> @Chaotenkind  Wollen wir uns am Parkplatz treffen? Bikepark öffnet um 10 Uhr. Ich hab aber nicht den Drang als Erste auf der Piste zu sein. Was paßt dir am Besten?


 
10:30-11:00 Uhr würde mir ganz gut passen. Ich muss jetzt eh noch ein bisschen was einkaufen und zur Post. Fahrzeit von mir aus ca. 1:15 Stunden. Ich habe einen weissen Nissan NV 200 mit schwarzen Scheiben (so ne Art höhergelegter VW Caddy für Arme) mit Gelnhäuser Kennzeichen, also GN.
Ich denke, dass ich so gegen 10:30 da bin, musst dich nicht beeilen, es ist Wochenende und ich bin ja nicht auf der Flucht.


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2017)

Oki Doki. Fahr auch ne Billig-Caddy Version von den Franzosen.  Das sollten wir hinbekommen  bis später


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2017)

Schee war es. Und hier kommen die Daten meines kleinen elektronischen Helferleins für den WP: 26 km bei 3 Stunden und 2 Minuten. Den Schnitt habe ich mir besser nicht angesehen. Höhenmeter? Egal. Es lebe das bergab!

Und bei nem Fahrtechnikseminar im Park wäre ich dabei, wenn es nicht gerade in meine Urlaubszeit fällt.


----------



## Aninaj (25. März 2017)

Hehe, jepp, haben wir zwei HTies gut hinbekommen  Und so'n Seminar könnte vielleicht meiner Purzelbaumneigung etwas vorbeugen  

Ich kann ja mal anfragen, wann denn noch freie Termine zu haben sind. Vielleicht paßt's ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2017)

Prima. Ich kann es mir noch einteilen. September ist dann aber Gardasee angedacht. Nach dem Ladies-Treffen.


----------



## RedWitch82 (26. März 2017)

Fands auch super gestern, hat alles gepasst.


----------



## Aninaj (26. März 2017)

Habt ihr noch bis zum Ende durchgehalten? 

Mir tun ne Menge Muskeln weh  und das eine oder anderen Körperteil hat vom Purzelbaumschlagen doch noch ein paar Erinnerungen davon getragen. Insofern war dann auch gut aufzuhören


----------



## RedWitch82 (27. März 2017)

Sind so bis kurz vor 5 gefahren. Mein Akku war dann aber auch leer, hab bös' meine Oberschenkel gemerkt.


----------



## RedWitch82 (29. März 2017)

Sagt mal, habt ihr was mitbekommen, ob wer Fotos irgendwo gepostet hat? Waren ja mindestens zwei da.


----------



## Aninaj (29. März 2017)

Ich schau immer mal wieder, hab aber bisher nix gefunden. Können wir ja gerne hier zusammentragen, wenn sich was finden sollte.


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (30. März 2017)

Bei Facebook sind ein paar Aufnahmen vom Cycleholix Magazin drin. Evtl werdet Ihr da fündig


----------



## Aninaj (30. März 2017)

Danke für den Tipp, aber ich bin da ned dabei und auch sonst hab ich Keine erkannt - was aber bei Fullface und Goggle auch nicht immer so einfach ist


----------



## Mausoline (31. März 2017)

Das war gestern in der Auswahl

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2128649?page=10&in=date


----------



## Aninaj (31. März 2017)

Ah, das ist die Stelle, an der mein Vorderreifen unfreiwillig Luft geschnuppert hat und ich nen Salto Nullo hingelegt habe. Bin also nicht ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedWitch82 (28. Januar 2018)

Hallo, weiß schon jemand ob es dieses Jahr wieder ein Ladys Open gibt und wann das stattfindet?


----------



## Aninaj (28. Januar 2018)

Am 24/25. März 2018


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Januar 2018)

Danke!
Ist notiert.


----------



## Drahteseli (30. Januar 2018)

Klingt gut 
Wäre ja endlich mal eine gute Möglichkeit um einige in echt zu treffen
Mal sehen ob ich den weiten Weg auf mich nehme, am 24.03. ist hier auch ein inoffizielles LO Treffen 

Müssen wirklich Brust- und Rückenprotektoren ins Gepäck und darf man dazu auch den bikenden Partner mitbringen?


----------



## RedWitch82 (30. Januar 2018)

Oh, da bin ich womöglich grad noch mim Brett im Schnee unterwegs. :-(

Rückenprotektor wirst du mitnehmen müssen, sonst lassen die dich da sicher nicht fahren. Partner kann man mitbringen, allerdings wird er an diesem WE nicht dort biken dürfen, die Sache nennt sich ja nicht ohne Grund Ladys Open...


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Januar 2018)

Rucksack mit integriertem Rückenprotektor ging die letzten Jahre auch. Und sie haben auch Rückenprotektoren zum ausleihen. Männer dürfen an diesem WE nur zugucken. Es sei denn, sie bieten dort offiziell Fahrtechnikkurse an. Hat den Vorteil, das es am Lift keine Wartezeiten gibt.

Ich bin, als ich das erste Mal dort war, ohne Rückenprotektor gefahren. Da ist natürlich der Lift tabu. Wollte damals erst mal nur gucken und habe zwei verschiedene Abfahrten ausprobiert. Gemütlich halt wg. "erst mal gucken". Am nächsten Tag habe ich mir dann die Liftkarte geholt und natürlich auch den Rückenprotektor getragen. Wenn man über Schotterwege selbst hochpedaliert darf man die Abfahrten genauso nutzen. Dauert halt so ein halbes Stündchen bis man oben ist. Die Strecken haben unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade. Die blaue Strecke ist z.B. ein sehr entspannter Flowtrail ohne großes Gefälle. Da würde ich einen Rückenprotektor generell nicht für erforderlich erachten. Bei allen anderen Strecken, ja, auch in Abhängigkeit von der eigenen Fahrweise. Ich denke mal auch, dass die Verpflichtung zum Tragen des Rückenprotektors eine Versicherungsfrage ist, da man mit Liftnutzung auch die Abfahrten "offiziell" nutzt.

Man zahlt dort nur die Liftkarte und keinen "Eintritt". Zumindest war es bislang so.


----------



## Aninaj (13. März 2018)

Mädels, wie schaut's aus. Wer ist dabei? Würde gerne wieder hin, macht allein aber nicht so viel Spaß. Letztes Jahr waren Chaotenkind und ich vor Ort 

Bin flexibel, ginge Sa oder So. 

Zur Protektorfrage: Ich bin bisher immer mit Protektor-Rucksack gefahren und da gabs bisher keine Probleme. Als Frau nen passenden Brustprotektor zu finden ist ja eh schwierig und daher hab ich mit dem Unterfangen bisher noch gar nicht gewidmet...


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. März 2018)

Wenn es nicht gerade junge Hunde regnet und es mir gesundheitlich gut geht bin ich da. Also ich rechne fest damit, dort aufzuschlagen. Samstag wäre mir lieber, der Sonntag als Ruhetag, bevor es am Montag wieder zur Arbeit geht, ist für ne ältere Dame schon angebracht. Aber im Prinzip geht auch Sonntag. Ich fahre auch mit Protektor-Rucksack. Wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## KaetheR (16. März 2018)

Gerade die Info zum Opening gelesen:

Am 24. und 25.3.2018 ist Ladiesopen im Bikepark Beerfelden. Am Ladiesopen gibt es dieses Jahr eine Änderung. Wegen des schlechten Wetters in dieser Winter Bikesaison, haben wir uns entschlossen, den Bikepark* am Sonntag ab 15.00 Uhr für alle zu öffnen.*

Das heisst: Am Samstag 10.00 - 17.00 Uhr nur Mädels. Am Sonntag 10.00 - 15.00 nur Mädels. Am Sonntag 15.00 - 19.00 Uhr offen für alle.

https://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de/de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. März 2018)

Danke für die Info. Dann hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter. Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich ja den Montag danach frei habe. Von daher bin ich flexibel. Werde es wohl Wetter- und Mitfahrerinnenabhängig machen, ob ich Samstag, Sonntag oder an beiden Tagen aufschlage.


----------



## RedWitch82 (17. März 2018)

Also, ich werd wohl auch da sein mit ner Freundin. Allerdings am Samstag, weil ich Tags drauf in nen Winterurlaub fahre.
Denke auch, dass ein Rucksackprotektor geht, warum auch nicht. Aber für die Nutzung des Lifts ist eine Variante eben Vorschrift. Klar sind Strecken dabei, die man auch ohne fahren könnte, aber halt nicht alle. Da ich das Krankenhaus um die Ecke nach einem Sturz dort schon besuchen durfte, weiß ich, dass es nicht verkehrt ist was auf dem Buckel zu haben. Nach Murphys Gesetz schützt einem das vor Rippenprellungen und sonstigen aber auch nicht.


----------



## Aninaj (17. März 2018)

Also bei gutem Wetter (kein Regen) plane ich mal gegen 11 Uhr am Samstag aufzuschlagen. Braucht noch jemand ne MFG ab Heidelberg?


----------



## maidle (18. März 2018)

Ich würde auch mit einer Freundin Samstag und Sonntag vor Ort sein, wenn das Wetter mitmacht und wir beide Räder in meinen 500er bekommen 
Bei uns entscheidet es sich Mitte der Woche weil wir noch ein Unterkunft brauchen. Aus Freiburg lohnt sich für einen Tag nicht wirklich....


----------



## Schneeflocke (18. März 2018)

Hey, interpretiere ich die Homepage richtig, man kann auch mit normalem Helm fahren?
Ladies Open liest sich gut, allerdings ist das Fully noch in Winterpause und der alte Fullface-Helm flog beim Umzug raus...


----------



## Aninaj (18. März 2018)

Leider ist die HP nicht wirklich übersichtlich bzgl. der wichtigen Informationen. Was ich gefunden habe:

Aus den AGBs:

3. Nutzung
Die Nutzung des Bikepark Beerfelden ist nur mit gültiger Eintrittskarte erlaubt. Die Eintrittskarte muss sichtbar am Bike befestigt werden. [...]

4. Pflichten / Anweisungen
Im Bikepark Beerfelden besteht Helm- und Protektorenpflicht.[...]​
Unter "Preisen" findet sich noch ein weiterer Zusatz, der aber so NICHT in den AGBs aufgeführt ist:

*Es besteht Helmpflicht und es muss ein Brust- und Rückenprotektor getragen werden*, das Tragen von sonstigen Protektoren und Handschuhen wird dringend empfohlen!"​
Da also kein Fullface vorgeschrieben ist, geht auch Halbschale, hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ich fahre auch nur mit Rückenprotektor, so wie es die AGBs vorgeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. März 2018)

Na, dann werde ich am Samstag (wenn kein Regen) auch gegen 11:00 Uhr aufschlagen. Diesmal mit dem Plüschsofa, auch wenn das mit Enduro-Hardtail letztes Jahr durchaus spassig war. Aber das Schweinderl muss dringend an die frische Luft. Und ist gelenkschonender. Frau wird ja auch nicht jünger.


----------



## RedWitch82 (31. März 2018)

Wart ihr letzte Woche in Beer? Wie wars?
Wir haben uns dann wegen Wetter am Mittwoch und Donnerstag davor doch noch dagegen entschieden, bzw. bin ich dann mit Brett statt Bike im Auto in den Urlaub gefahren. Wetter am Samstag war ja an sich gut, die Strecken haben aber sicher durch den Regen davor gelitten, oder? Hab später ein Foto vom Bike einer Bekannten gesehen, deren Bike war von oben bis untern braun.


----------



## Aninaj (1. April 2018)

Ich hatte vorher nicht geschaut und war dann überrascht alles in weiß vorzufinden. Das verwandelte sich dann aber ganz schnell in klebrigen braunen Matsch, so dass die erste Herausforderung der Lift war, der einen unerbittlich durch den knöcheltiefen Schlamm hoch zog. Runter war dann fast einfacher...

War insgesamt sehr leer, das Wetter hat wohl zuviele abgeschreckt. Wir sind auch nicht so wirklich viel gefahren, aber hatten unseren Spaß und die Räder sahen danach ordentlich eingesaut aus...


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2018)

Ja, war ne ziemlich rutschige bzw. matschige Angelegenheit. Hatte das Bike zwar an der Waschstation etwas sauber gemacht, aber alleine der Weg runter bis zum Auto hat schon gereicht, dass es wieder aussah, wie Sau.

Brett statt Bike wäre besser gewesen.

Ist übrigens keine Prellung, sondern ne Beckenringfraktur und ne Kreuzbeinfraktur. War am Dienstag dann doch mal beim Doc. 12 Wochen Bikepause wg. einmal kurz weggerutscht. Die 12 Wochen werde ich nochmal mit ihm ausdiskutieren. Will in 8 Wochen in den Vinschgau. Kann aber Daheim ausheilen, ist nix verschoben oder so. Angela M. hat damit ja sogar noch gearbeitet. Ich bin jetzt erst mal 2 Wochen krankgeschrieben. Danach werde ich sehen, ob wenigstens Schreibtisch geht.


----------



## Aninaj (1. April 2018)

Och nee. Das ist ja übel! Erstmal gute Besserung! Und ich drück ganz fest die Daumen, dass du in 8 Wochen das Vinschgau unsicher machen kannst!

Nächstes mal gibt's dann ne Polsterhose für dich!


----------



## Mausoline (1. April 2018)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Perlenkette (1. April 2018)

Gute Besserung! Ich drücke Dir auch die Daumen, dass Du in den Vinschgau fahren kannst! 

Die Protektorenweste hast Du mir ja vererbt,  nicht dass Dir die jetzt fehlt!


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. April 2018)

Nee, nee, die brauche ich wirklich nicht mehr. Protektorenhose, ich weiss nicht. An der Stelle, wo aufgeschlagen bin, hätte weder ne Hose, noch die Weste was gebracht. Bin halt direkt mit dem Hintern auf die Kante gefallen. Ich sollte mir am Allerwertesten vielleicht etwas mehr natürliches Polster zulegen. Gestern gab es Buttercrossaints zum Frühstück. Der Anfang ist gemacht.
Es wird von Tag zu Tag besser. Seit 3 Tagen gehen auch schon wieder Klimmzüge. Mit den Liegestützen und Situps muss ich aber noch etwas warten.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. März 2019)

Irgendwer schon am Überlegen hinzufahren?
Ich würds gerne als Bikepark-Schnupperkurs nutzen und würde mich deswegen auch von schlechtem Wetter nicht abhalten lassen.


----------



## Aninaj (5. März 2019)

linfer schrieb:


> Irgendwer schon am Überlegen hinzufahren?
> Ich würds gerne als Bikepark-Schnupperkurs nutzen und würde mich deswegen auch von schlechtem Wetter nicht abhalten lassen.



Mit dem neuen Bike? 

Dieses Jahr klappt es leider nicht, aber war bisher immer ganz nett. Falls sich niemand findet, die Fahrtechnikkurse sind auch ne gute Art in den Bikepark reinzuschnuppern. Hab das auch beim 1. Mal gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (5. März 2019)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Mit dem neuen Bike?


Aber sischer dat. 

Schade, aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2019)

Jaaa, schon. Aber diesmal nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter, bzw. Bedingungen. Die Nachwirkungen der Bodenprobe vom letzten Mal haben mir gereicht. Schnee und Glatteis muss nicht wieder sein. Zumal der Winterlaufradsatz nicht aufs Schweinderl passt.


----------



## Aninaj (5. März 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jaaa, schon. Aber diesmal nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter, bzw. Bedingungen. Die Nachwirkungen der Bodenprobe vom letzten Mal haben mir gereicht. Schnee und Glatteis muss nicht wieder sein. Zumal der Winterlaufradsatz nicht aufs Schweinderl passt.



Jepp, bin dafür, dass du schön auf dich aufpasst! Das vom letzten Jahr wird auf keinen Fall wiederholt!!!


----------



## snowbikerin (8. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

da bei uns die Anfahrt aus dem Ruhrgebiet etwas weiter ist, haben wir schon vor einiger Zeit dort eine Unterkunft gebucht. Da diese nun nicht mehr storniert werden kann, werden wir auf jeden Fall vor Ort sein (natürlich hoffentlich bei trockenem Wetter).
@linfer Könnten uns dann somit da sehen 
Ich war zuletzt vor ca. 6 Jahren da und es war mein erster Bikeparkbesuch. Die blauen Strecken waren überhaupt kein Problem, aber in langsam gingen auch die anderen. Daher denke ich ein guter Park zum Einstieg, wenn man den Lift überlebt.

Am Sonntag findet zusätzlich noch ein Testevent von Pivot Cycles statt 

EDIT: Habe noch einen Rückenprotektor den ich zur Verfügung stellen könnte


----------



## Deleted 454842 (8. März 2019)

Ah schön, das klingt doch gut 
Ich fahr allerdings Samstag schon wieder.


----------



## RedWitch82 (10. März 2019)

Ich werd wohl mit ner Freundin auch da sein.


----------



## maidle (19. März 2019)

Ich bin auch am Start mit einer Freundin. Die macht allerdings einen Fahrtechnik Kurs, also bin ich auch immer für gemeinsame Abfahrten offen, falls jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (19. März 2019)

Wetterbericht sieht schonmal genial aus.


----------



## snowbikerin (20. März 2019)

Wir sind fahrtechnisch noch nicht soooo die schnellsten (ich werd das wohl auch nie, weil einfach kein Held), aber hauptsache es macht Spaß 

Was habt ihr so für Räder? So als Erkennungsmerkmal? Hab ein Tyee in schwarz mit orangen Griffen, meine Freundin ein rotes Canyon Spectral


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (3. Februar 2020)




----------



## f1ref0xx (21. Februar 2020)

Wer ist denn da so am Start  ich war zwei Jahre raus, würde aber hin wenn ich frei bekomme ...


----------



## LisaAdventure (21. Februar 2020)

f1ref0xx schrieb:


> Wer ist denn da so am Start  ich war zwei Jahre raus, würde aber hin wenn ich frei bekomme ...



? Ich hab frei!!!! ☺


----------



## maidle (22. Februar 2020)

Wenn’s wettertechnisch passt bin ich auch wieder da.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (23. Februar 2020)

@Dinisaurier, @snowbikerin und ich wären auch vor Ort.


----------



## lilalisa_marie (28. Februar 2020)

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn das Wetter mitspielt! *☀*
War aber noch nie in Beerfelden und bin noch Anfängerin..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 454842 (28. Februar 2020)

Du wirst mindestens einen Rückenprotektor benötigen, Fullface ist zudem grundsätzlich für einen Bikepark ratsam.

Die Strecken sind recht anfängerfreundlich, du solltest aber grundsätzlich keine größeren Probleme mit Wurzeln haben, bzw dich sicher auf Naturtrails fühlen. 
Sind definitiv super entspannte Rahmenbedingungen, um Parkluft zu schnuppern.


----------



## lilalisa_marie (28. Februar 2020)

Das klingt doch sehr gut! Ausgestattet bin ich schon. Ich war schon mal in Winterberg, letzten Sommer in Saalbach-Hinterglemm und Stromberg liegt vor der Haustür.


----------



## f1ref0xx (15. März 2020)

Hab eben gelesen, fällt leider aufgrund der aktuellen Lage aus


----------



## Deleted 454842 (15. März 2020)

Falls der Gravity Trail in Wiesbaden für dich ne Option ist, da werden ein paar Mädels unterwegs sein.


----------



## f1ref0xx (30. März 2020)

zu spät gelesen - schade!


----------



## Deleted 454842 (30. März 2020)

Ist ja eh alles zu


----------

